# Bostin Loyd explain what he had to go through to win the overall Contra Costa show



## swolesearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

*UNTOLD TRUTH:Bostin Loyd explain what he had togo through to win overall Contra Costa*


Untold truth epidose #3 - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

i respect him so much for his honesty btw


----------



## Jig (Jun 9, 2013)

wow


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty cool video, in the respect that he was just totally forward about it all. Although this is going to hurt him if he ever wants to be sponsored. 

Also- did he seem out of breath the entire time he was talking?


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Pretty cool video, in the respect that he was just totally forward about it all. Although this is going to hurt him if he ever wants to be sponsored.
> 
> Also- did he seem out of breath the entire time he was talking?



yeah he seem a bit out of breath, but he know`s his shit so he won`t hurt himself i guess... he`s also a very nice guy, i`m friend with him on facebook and he`s always ready to help and answer questions.. there are many haters but they shouldn`t say anything bad about him because he was in incredible conditions for the show, and i respect him instead of hating on him because of his honesty. about the sponsors i think he doesn`t give a fuck. lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I am not hating on him at all- I liked his approach. He seems very genuine and intelligent.

Maybe we can get him on the board here!


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Yeah I am not hating on him at all- I liked his approach. He seems very genuine and intelligent.
> 
> Maybe we can get him on the board here!



i know you`re not hating, i`m just saying.. he`s got a few haters at professionalmuscle.. i asked him to join anasci but i don`t know if he will because he`s now super busy.. hopefully he will


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 11, 2013)

That was definitely an entertaining video.  I respect the guy's honesty about his gear.  Although I don't think the doses are too outrageous.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2013)

OK before y'all jump down my throat just follow me here.

I think its quite refreshing that someone is finally open and truthful about their use because many competitors downplay how much gear they actually take. 

Now that being said if Jay, Branch, Kai, or Phil came out and did this do you think they'd lose endorsement deals? Hell yea!!!!!!

I think he just fucked himself in the long run.

I say this because think about it from a supplement companies perspective for a sec. If all the top guys admit to taking 4-6 grams of gear then that's gonna cut into their wallets. If all the general public thinks all they have to do is run this much gear then all the pro hormone and test booster supps will become obsolete. 
And how many companies want to he associated with someone who openly admits to breaking the law etc? 

We all know this or atleast I hope most of us do that gears not a magic pill or shot. Its one of the keys along with proper diet, training, and genetics that make these guys top athletes. 

These are just my thoughts in this subject personally I tip my hat to him for doing this but look how bad Kai and the grapefruit incident hurt him coming up. And he looks great for only being 21 years old.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> OK before y'all jump down my throat just follow me here.
> 
> I think its quite refreshing that someone is finally open and truthful about their use because many competitors downplay how much gear they actually take.
> 
> ...



yes you`re totally right... but i wish we had more honest people like him... he`s one of the great guys of the sport


----------



## FordFan (Jun 11, 2013)

I have no problem with any of it. But, he hurt himself publicly. Part of being young.  See if he can get health insurance now. Background checks, good luck.

If he would have hidden himself, he wouldn't have scarred his public life.  Sorry, it's the bodybuilding truth.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

FordFan said:


> I have no problem with any of it. But, he hurt himself publicly. Part of being young.  See if he can get health insurance now. Background checks, good luck.
> 
> If he would have hidden himself, he wouldn't have scarred his public life.  Sorry, it's the bodybuilding truth.



yeah...side effects of his honesty... sad


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 11, 2013)

And he said himself that Dave Palumbo wasn't aware he made the video.  Can you imagine what that phone call sounded like?  Lol.  My coach would have been irritated I could imagine.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> And he said himself that Dave Palumbo wasn't aware he made the video.  Can you imagine what that phone call sounded like?  Lol.  My coach would have been irritated I could imagine.



lol yeah... but he also said that he did his own drug regiment so that discriminates Palumbo... but i`m not sure about that  LOL


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 11, 2013)

MoFo said:


> lol yeah... but he also said that he did his own drug regiment so that discriminates Palumbo... but i`m not sure about that  LOL



Yes lol. This is true.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 11, 2013)

It is very sad in this country that if ure honest that it can cost a person income but peoples minds get warped by our famous country leaders and how society is taught .Dammed if you do dammed if you don't.  Interesting vid Mofo.. Ib


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> It is very sad in this country that if ure honest that it can cost a person income but peoples minds get warped by our famous country leaders and how society is taught .Dammed if you do dammed if you don't.  Interesting vid Mofo.. Ib



Thanks Ib.. i think that it`s like that all over the world in these days. i live in europe and it`s the same or even worst.. sucks


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 11, 2013)

You guys remember the hydroxycut model that was in Bigger Faster Stronger?  Chris- something?  

Muscletech dropped him before the video even came out I think.  

I watched an interview he did on TV talking about steroids.  His openness cost him his job.  Sucks how it works, but I can understand how supplement companies want to keep the general public in the dark.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 11, 2013)

OK, yeah, it is great that he was honest and can say that and is willing to take the backlash, but he is foolish and putting a dark spot on the face of bodybuilding.  

We all know what it takes to be a successfull bodybuilding, meticiulous nutrition, rigorous training, dedication to a lifestyle the allows for recovery and growth and drug usage.  We may not agree on the importance of those things, but they are all true. He takes his video and presents himself like he knows all there is to know about bodybuilding, all he knows is what he did.  He is not some kind of saint for "bringing light" to the underworld of drug use in bodybuilding and he is putting up false impressions of what bodybuilding is.  He makes it seem as if what he is doing is standard and necsessary and does not even discuss the health implications of what he is doing.  There are so many aspects to bodybuilding and for him to present it as such that a physique is dependent solely on the drugs used is dangerous. 

If you are impressed with what he says, I feel sorry for you.  Go ahead, applaud his honestly, but all he is talking about is what drugs he uses and his expereince does not offer him the ability to exhibit any type of postive insight or reflection. 

Now that he went public about all of this, good luck to him in the future. Employers? Endorsements? We shall see where this goes.


----------



## Big-John (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing wrong with making a video to share. BUT should not be public on youtube  IMO..


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> OK, yeah, it is great that he was honest and can say that and is willing to take the backlash, but he is foolish and putting a dark spot on the face of bodybuilding.
> 
> We all know what it takes to be a successfull bodybuilding, meticiulous nutrition, rigorous training, dedication to a lifestyle the allows for recovery and growth and drug usage.  We may not agree on the importance of those things, but they are all true. He takes his video and presents himself like he knows all there is to know about bodybuilding, all he knows is what he did.  He is not some kind of saint for "bringing light" to the underworld of drug use in bodybuilding and he is putting up false impressions of what bodybuilding is.  He makes it seem as if what he is doing is standard and necsessary and does not even discuss the health implications of what he is doing.  There are so many aspects to bodybuilding and for him to present it as such that a physique is dependent solely on the drugs used is dangerous.
> 
> ...



everyone has a different opinion. what you just said it`s TRUE and you`re right. but IMO i respect him for being so honest, many other bodybuilders do the same things he did or even worst, and then they tells you bullshits like "i had to eat more to put on those 20 puonds".


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 11, 2013)

MoFo said:


> everyone has a different opinion. what you just said it`s TRUE and you`re right. but IMO i respect him for being so honest, many other bodybuilders do the same things he did or even worst, and then they tells you bullshits like "i had to eat more to put on those 20 puonds".



To portray the sport the way he did makes all of bodybuilding look bad.  All he talks about is the drugs and drugs and drugs.... He does not offer his reflection of provide insight into the rationale for his decisions.

We all know the truth, no one needs to say it. What so you are going to put him on pedestal because he went on youtube and said what he did?  No, he is not lying, but he is a fool and has no sense of the repercussions this will have for him and what it will do to the sport.  Do you think he even contemplated how others outside of the bodybuilding worl might percieve his video and then extrapolate that onto the entire bodybuilding community?

Respect what you want.... Those with a higher level of maturity and understanding of the implications that this has would think otherwise.  You have to look at the big picture, and he most certainly did not.  He is only thinking about himself, and he obviously did not think much because he should have realize what this will do to his future.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> To portray the sport the way he did makes all of bodybuilding look bad.  All he talks about is the drugs and drugs and drugs.... He does not offer his reflection of provide insight into the rationale for his decisions.
> 
> We all know the truth, no one needs to say it. What so you are going to put him on pedestal because he went on youtube and said what he did?  No, he is not lying, but he is a fool and has no sense of the repercussions this will have for him and what it will do to the sport.  Do you think he even contemplated how others outside of the bodybuilding worl might percieve his video and then extrapolate that onto the entire bodybuilding community?
> 
> Respect what you want.... Those with a higher level of maturity and understanding of the implications that this has would think otherwise.  You have to look at the big picture, and he most certainly did not.  He is only thinking about himself, and he obviously did not think much because he should have realize what this will do to his future.



you made me think and yeah... you are right.. with his videos he`s ruining the image of the sport because when people outsde our bb world look at the video, they`ll have a very bad consideration of what bodybuilding is.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 11, 2013)

And this is why Anasci is so much better than other boards out there.  This same thread is all over the place and people are making personal attacks on one another rather than actually thinking about what this video is.  

Of course we are all going to have different opinions, but it is the manner in which we present them that makes so much difference.


----------



## milkhouse (Jul 31, 2013)

You guys that keep saying good luck with employers think he is going for a job at walmart? No. He's going to make his money thru training people online. I'm sure his client base will sky rocket as well.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 15, 2013)

I missed the bus on this dude.  Since youtube's taken the video off, anyone know somewhat of the kind of drug regimen/dosages he recommended?  Out of curiousity I've never seen it, but from everyone's reaction, it must have been a doozy!
Grim


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 16, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> To portray the sport the way he did makes all of bodybuilding look bad.  All he talks about is the drugs and drugs and drugs.... He does not offer his reflection of provide insight into the rationale for his decisions.
> 
> We all know the truth, no one needs to say it. What so you are going to put him on pedestal because he went on youtube and said what he did?  No, he is not lying, but he is a fool and has no sense of the repercussions this will have for him and what it will do to the sport.  Do you think he even contemplated how others outside of the bodybuilding worl might percieve his video and then extrapolate that onto the entire bodybuilding community?
> 
> Respect what you want.... Those with a higher level of maturity and understanding of the implications that this has would think otherwise.  You have to look at the big picture, and he most certainly did not.  He is only thinking about himself, and he obviously did not think much because he should have realize what this will do to his future.




I agree with all of your previous statements AA, however maybe the NPC and IFBB could use a little light shed on them along with the mega supp companies that profit off the ignorance of others. I am not saying that this is the right way to start a revolution but what is the right way?

Who is not sick and tired of the bloated guts and soft synthol delts of todays pro's. That trickles right down to the local shows where size is so often rewarded over the "Zane" like physique. I am knee deep with local bbers and I dislike telling them the truth of what it often takes to win a class these days. Yeah, yeah I know there are exceptions, but the Olympia sets the precedent.

Not to mention I have to have discussions with my boy and his friends on how BSN does not make the pro's huge.

BBing has gotten a pass too long and good use a black eye. I am sorry of the collateral damage of good folks who do not overload on Rx.

Hawk


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 16, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> I missed the bus on this dude.  Since youtube's taken the video off, anyone know somewhat of the kind of drug regimen/dosages he recommended?  Out of curiousity I've never seen it, but from everyone's reaction, it must have been a doozy!
> Grim



i still remember a little bit.. he said that he used like 3/4 grams of gear between test decs and eq.. synthol in most bodyparts, then close to the contest he dropped deca, eq and added tren primo wins proviron and even masteron if im not wrong.. plus gh at 6 iu with no slin close to the contest.. then 4 weeks out he added halo... that`s what i remember.. maybe someone else still remember better than me..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 17, 2013)

MoFo said:


> i still remember a little bit.. he said that he used like 3/4 grams of gear between test decs and eq.. synthol in most bodyparts, then close to the contest he dropped deca, eq and added tren primo wins proviron and even masteron if im not wrong.. plus gh at 6 iu with no slin close to the contest.. then 4 weeks out he added halo... that`s what i remember.. maybe someone else still remember better than me..


I'm just gonna do it old school.  Take your phone number in mg of dbol a day. 
Thanks MoFo!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes " grow fiberociously" on kigs mofo    so they say


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 17, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> I'm just gonna do it old school.  Take your phone number in mg of dbol a day.
> Thanks MoFo!



 omg!!!  lmfao


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yes " grow fiberociously" on kigs mofo    so they say



hahahahahahahahahahahha don`t tell anybody  it`s a secret!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 17, 2013)

With his thought process and child-like mentality it was only a matter of time before something like this happened to him:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 17, 2013)

^ Holy shit bro!


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 17, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> With his thought process and child-like mentality it was only a matter of time before something like this happened to him:



holy shit... i saw that but i`m not sure what happened... injection went wrong? or too much synthol?


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 17, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> ^ Holy shit bro!



he should be making a new untold truth video these days.. i`m gonna watch out and post it  btw arm looks nasty


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 18, 2013)

MoFo said:


> holy shit... i saw that but i`m not sure what happened... injection went wrong? or too much synthol?



It would not be due to any amount of Syntherol injected, it does not work like that. 

Abscess from an injection that he refused to get taken care of would be my guess. If he chooses not to get it taken care of it is only a matter of time before he looses that arm.

Unless he is just playing to all of his facebook followers and its road rash or something like that? Wanting them to think he was able to survive such an infection without the supervision of a doctor.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 18, 2013)

Just plain nasty !

Hawk


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 18, 2013)

gung-ho or stoopidity??:action-smiley-041:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 18, 2013)

That's not road rash he'd have a lot more scabs


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 18, 2013)

He probably saw this cycle and thought, "yeah, why not?!" WTF.
Week 	Testosterone-Enanthate 	NPP 	Trenbolone-Acetate 	Equipoise 	Dianabol 	HGH 	Letrozole
1 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 			50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
2 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 			50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
3 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 			50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
4 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 			50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
5 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 		200mg/eod 	50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
6 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 		200mg/eod 	50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
7 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 		200mg/eod 		10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
8 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 		200mg/eod 		10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
9 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 		200mg/eod 		10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
10 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 		200mg/eod 		10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
11 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 	100mg/eod 	200mg/eod 		10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
12 	250mg/eod 	100mg/eod 	100mg/eod 	200mg/eod 		10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
13 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 	200mg/eod 	50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
14 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 	200mg/eod 	50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
15 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 		50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
16 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 		50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
17 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 		50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
18 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 		50mg/ed 	10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
19 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 			10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
20 	250mg/eod 		100mg/eod 			10iu/ed 	0.5mg/eod
.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like onset of flesh eating disease.. lucky not to lose an arm

What did kai do with grapefruit phoe?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Looks like onset of flesh eating disease.. lucky not to lose an arm
> 
> What did kai do with grapefruit phoe?



I heard he did a video pleasuring himself with it man.  WTF.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 21, 2013)

i have comnpletely changed my mind on him after seeing one of his posts on fb a while ago where he said that he does not get blood tests ever.. he just base on how his body "feels"... WTF


----------



## srd1 (Nov 22, 2013)

To each his own if he wants to be "honest" so be it I believe his finances will suffer for it in the long and short term. However I come from the school of thought that what people dont know cant hurt me let em speculate all they want but ive always just had an unspoken rule you better be my brother or close enough to me that you might as well be or dont talk to me about it dont ask me what im on period...you see a guys bench jump 100 pounds in a couple months you know whats up but you dont talk about it publicly. ...theres to many people & politicians itchen to shut a good thing down to be "honest" just my two pennies.


----------



## Vidocq (Nov 24, 2013)

It's disappointing to see anyone standing up for this moron. Not only is he a danger to himself, he's a danger to those who willingly associate with him. Yes, honesty is just super. But just because he's honest, doesn't make him any less of a retard. If a guy is honest about molesting children, you gonna pat him on the back and say thanks bro? 

He's going to get arrested soon. That is an absolute given. And he is the EXACT type of person who will take down EVERYONE he can to save his ass. But hey, that's honesty right? So go ahead and respect him for that, while the rational people know otherwise. He is dangerous and unsafe, both from a physiological standpoint AND a criminal standpoint.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 25, 2013)

the transformation is amazing.  think his honesty lets the public know the truth but how is it going to effect the younger generation?  bringing heat from government and parents etc.I can't hate him, i give him props. he could of had a better approach but it is what it is.  this is an old thread. sorry  for keeping it going but I just saw this guy on you tube and I made myself believe I could do the same... yeah right (rolling eyes)

he should of used SEO on his chest rofl.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 25, 2013)

Vidocq said:


> It's disappointing to see anyone standing up for this moron. Not only is he a danger to himself, he's a danger to those who willingly associate with him. Yes, honesty is just super. But just because he's honest, doesn't make him any less of a retard. If a guy is honest about molesting children, you gonna pat him on the back and say thanks bro?
> 
> He's going to get arrested soon. That is an absolute given. And he is the EXACT type of person who will take down EVERYONE he can to save his ass. But hey, that's honesty right? So go ahead and respect him for that, while the rational people know otherwise. He is dangerous and unsafe, both from a physiological standpoint AND a criminal standpoint.



Easy does it..  Everyone can have an opinion on a person no need for this crap being said on Anasci. Just my 2¢.. And the word retard isn't cool because I have a friend that i know would beat u too a pulp And toss u in a grave for callin his mentally disabled child that..


----------



## Vidocq (Nov 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Easy does it..  Everyone can have an opinion on a person no need for this crap being said on Anasci. Just my 2¢.. And the word retard isn't cool because I have a friend that i know would beat u too a pulp And toss u in a grave for callin his mentally disabled child that..



A. I completely agree that everyone has a right to their opinion, as I have just stated mine. I know you wouldn't be asking me to edit my opinion, since you're obviously a believer in free speech.

B. I'm sorry you don't approve of my choice of words. You are free to disregard my posts. And I didn't call your friend's mentally disabled child a retard. I used the colloquial term to describe the people who support Bostin.


----------

